# Furacão Helene (Atlântico 2006)



## Rog (19 Set 2006 às 15:06)

Como se um não basta-se (o Gordon), já o furacão Helene, segundo as previsões, parece querer tomar o mesmo rumo. 
Neste momento o furacão Helene está na cat. 3 com ventos de 185km/h. Desloca-se a 13km/h, a pressão está nos 960mb. Está a mais ou menos a 1500km das Bermudas.


----------



## Bruno Campos (19 Set 2006 às 15:09)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Como se um não basta-se (o Gordon), já o furacão Helene, segundo as previsões, parece querer tomar o mesmo rumo.
> Neste momento o furacão Helene está na cat. 3 com ventos de 185km/h. Desloca-se a 13km/h, a pressão está nos 960mb. Está a mais ou menos a 1500km das Bermudas.



bom tópico 
mas parece-me que esta discussão vai ficar pra mais tarde  
mas esperemos discutir muito acerca dessa senhora HELENE


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 10:46)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

mais uma vez o ECM coloca um furacão na rota dos Açores, mas desta vez a passar mais a norte, se calhar como o Gordon, que passou mais a Sul aqui será a desgraça, 

Belas imagens aqui neste Link:
http://www.btinternet.com/~wokingham.weather/etci19/oi19-0429-a-apt-w.html


----------



## Seavoices (20 Set 2006 às 10:56)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seringador disse:


> mais uma vez o ECM coloca um furacão na rota dos Açores, mas desta vez a passar mais a norte, se calhar como o Gordon, que passou mais a Sul aqui será a desgraça,
> 
> Belas imagens aqui neste Link:
> http://www.btinternet.com/~wokingham.weather/etci19/oi19-0429-a-apt-w.html



Da forma como o Gordon está 'embrenhado' na frente activa, não me parece que tenha força suficiente para se deslocar para NE e deverá manter a Rota E.

A tempestade (ou ainda furacão) não terá força suficiente para 'combater' a frente e a previsão do tornado é cada vez mais real e vamos levar com os restos mesmo em cima (pelo menos a norte de Lisboa)


----------



## dj_alex (20 Set 2006 às 10:58)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seavoices disse:


> Da forma como o Gordon está 'embrenhado' na frente activa, não me parece que tenha força suficiente para se deslocar para NE e deverá manter a Rota E.
> 
> A tempestade (ou ainda furacão) não terá força suficiente para 'combater' a frente e a previsão do tornado é cada vez mais real e vamos levar com os restos mesmo em cima (pelo menos a norte de Lisboa)



Será???


----------



## LUPER (20 Set 2006 às 10:58)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seavoices disse:


> Da forma como o Gordon está 'embrenhado' na frente activa, não me parece que tenha força suficiente para se deslocar para NE e deverá manter a Rota E.
> 
> A tempestade (ou ainda furacão) não terá força suficiente para 'combater' a frente e a previsão do tornado é cada vez mais real e vamos levar com os restos mesmo em cima (pelo menos a norte de Lisboa)



Vai entrar no paralelo 40


----------



## Seringador (20 Set 2006 às 11:28)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seavoices disse:


> Da forma como o Gordon está 'embrenhado' na frente activa, não me parece que tenha força suficiente para se deslocar para NE e deverá manter a Rota E.
> 
> A tempestade (ou ainda furacão) não terá força suficiente para 'combater' a frente e a previsão do tornado é cada vez mais real e vamos levar com os restos mesmo em cima (pelo menos a norte de Lisboa)



Eu estava a referir-me ao desfazamento da previsão do Gordon e se se verificar o mesmo com a Helene.

Bem de facto a minha previsão à 45 dias, era de que na 2ª quinzena iriamos ter um Outono tempestuoso e à 15 dias que iriamos ter uma situação de extrema de Chuva e Ventos e ela veio a verificar-se, e a previsão em relação ao Gordon era de que iria afecta mais a parte NW da Península 
Que eu saiba é que está neste momento não se distanciou muito das minhas previsões


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Set 2006 às 12:09)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Ainda nao quero dar muitas asas á helene mas ... Ela vai dar as Boas vindas a Portugal!!!

E com muito mais força e poder que o Gordon!! Espero um fortelecimento do Gordon para o final da tarde!!!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 09:46)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Boas Impressionante se se manter Esqueçam O GORDON os Açores vão ser arrasados, se se mantiverem estas previsões        

http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092100!!!step/


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 09:51)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seringador disse:


> Boas Impressionante se se manter Esqueçam O GORDON os Açores vão ser arrasados, se se mantiverem estas previsões
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092100!!!step/



Se isso se confirmar...o nhc continua a dar o helene a ir para norte, sem passar pelos açores...mas já no gordon as contas sairam furadas...


----------



## tozequio (21 Set 2006 às 09:53)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Eu diria que é um bom sinal para os Açores, já que previsões a esta distância sobre fenómenos tropicais raramente se cumprem.  

Já agora, alguém pode colocar uma imagem do previsto impacto, é que aqui na faculdade o Java não arranca...


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 09:54)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

pareçe uma bailarina a helene..


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 10:08)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



tozequio disse:


> Eu diria que é um bom sinal para os Açores, já que previsões a esta distância sobre fenómenos tropicais raramente se cumprem.
> 
> Já agora, alguém pode colocar uma imagem do previsto impacto, é que aqui na faculdade o Java não arranca...



Não é bem assim, estamos a 96h de afectar os Açores, de acordo com o ECM, e este modelo Europeu é mais fiável que o americano, pelo que a partir do meio do Atlântico o mesmo já controla mais do que os GFS, NAM, UKMO e não se enganou com o Gordon!
Portanto deveremos de ter em conta a evolução e estar atento a ela, já é a 2ªvez que o ECM mostra o Helene a afectar os Açores 
A FNMOC já dá uma mudança trajectória para NE a partir de 23, vamos ver


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 16:31)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Esta cada vez mais pequeno o furação...comparado com o que já foi...


----------



## kimcarvalho (21 Set 2006 às 16:43)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



dj_alex disse:


> Esta cada vez mais pequeno o furação...comparado com o que já foi...



Tá visto que não gosta de latitudes muito a Norte!


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Tá visto que não gosta de latitudes muito a Norte!



Pode ganhar força, tem potencial para isso 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/catl/avn-l.jpg


----------



## Silvia (21 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Não se deixem enganar pela calmia das "damas"


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Silvia disse:


> Não se deixem enganar pela calmia das "damas"



   

Bem disposta a Silvia   

Ela tem potencial para aumentar, mas neste momento anda a atrofiar lá no meio do atlântico...

Raio de linguagem meteorologica...


----------



## dj_alex (21 Set 2006 às 17:07)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

por falar em linguagem meteorologica aqui fica um artigo interessante

http://sweet.ua.pt/~f711/documentos/rlcoimbra_5L_1995b.pdf


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 19:08)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Parece que está a ficar mais forte outra vez 
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/flt/t3/avn.jpg

Até amanhã pessoal e espero com outra saída favorável do HELENE


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2006 às 23:20)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Previsão do trajecto para os próximos dias:




Dados actuais:
Tem ventos de 130km/h, a pressão está nos 970mb, desloca-se a 22km/h e está a 780km das Bermudas.


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 10:05)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Furacão Helene ganhou intensidade, embora mantenha cat1 tem já ventos de 140km/h, e poderá chegar à cat2. 
A passagem pelos Açores está afastada segundo alguns modelos de rota. 
Aqui fica a probabilidade em % da rota:


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 10:18)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Boas,

O ECM dá um cenário totalmente Oposto, vamos ver novamente que tem razão se o GFS ou o ECM, eu aposto no ECM novamente  

Hoje ECM- aponta novamente a HELENE numa direcção totalmente diferente do GFS e vai passar aSul dos Açores  e depois mergulha para as Canárias, devido à antecipação de uma frente na Terra Nova, que irá deixar caminho para uma crista anticiclónica que vem do Canadá forçando o sistema para Sul  

Qual é a v/ opinião?
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2006092200!!!step/


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 10:32)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seringador disse:


> Boas,
> 
> O ECM dá um cenário totalmente Oposto, vamos ver novamente que tem razão se o GFS ou o ECM, eu aposto no ECM novamente
> 
> ...



Penso que há possibilidade de o furacão descer um pouco mais para sul mas não sei se será tanto como indica esse modelo. Mas claro, olhando para essa frente que se antecipa é provável que tenhamos um asituação identica à do Gordon. 
Bem, da última vez as tuas previsões, não sei se com base nestes modelos, saiu certa, vamos lá ver para este... 
Os pontos chave de decisão do trajecto serão sem dúvida essa nova frente que forçará uma rota mais a sul dependendo da sua extensão, o Anticiclone dos Açores (que diga-se não teve grande influência no Gordon)...


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 10:42)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Fica aqui as possibilidades de trajecto segundo vários modelos:


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 11:36)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Fica aqui as possibilidades de trajecto segundo vários modelos:



Onde é que está o ECM? 
deve de ser aquele Verde em baixo  
Bom mapa


----------



## Luis França (22 Set 2006 às 11:36)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Será que alguém percebe isto que encontrei ontem numa imagem de radar? Parecem ondas magnéticas que emergem do norte das Caraíbas   







Será alguma anomalia  ou será mais qq coisa?


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 11:41)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Luis França disse:


> Será que alguém percebe isto que encontrei ontem numa imagem de radar? Parecem ondas magnéticas que emergem do norte das Caraíbas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



é só nessa imagem??

Hum....ovnis??


----------



## Luis França (22 Set 2006 às 11:46)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Naamm .... já ouviste falar em Scalar waves? Ondas de rádio? manipulação do clima - não aconteceu nada de "anormal" com o Gordon, talvez aconteça agora com o Helen  .... Oops (a pedido de várias famílias pediram-me se encontrasse tais anomalias para as colocar aqui - durou entre as 21:45 e 22:15)


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2006 às 11:51)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Luis França disse:


> Naamm .... já ouviste falar em Scalar waves? Ondas de rádio? manipulação do clima - não aconteceu nada de "anormal" com o Gordon, talvez aconteça agora com o Helen  .... Oops (a pedido de várias famílias pediram-me se encontrasse tais anomalias para as colocar aqui - durou entre as 21:45 e 22:15)




Nao passou nada de normal com o Gordon a nao ser a sua intensificaçao aá xegada da terra!! Foi o Reload esperado que fez com que as rajadas xegassem a 180km/h na galiza e a 90km/h no Algarve!! Sera que foi so extra-tropical?????????


----------



## Luis França (22 Set 2006 às 11:57)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Ok, eu referia-me a anomalias de que não se fala nem se vêem .... com essas rajadas de 180km/h, se será extra-tropical ou não cada um pensa por si e reflete acerca do que se diz na comunicação social - o povo em geral observa e sente na pele; nós por cá temos a nossa opinião ... recomendo este forum aos meus amigos, clientes e conhecidos - não se fiem no _mainstream dos media_ ...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Set 2006 às 12:08)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Luis França disse:


> Ok, eu referia-me a anomalias de que não se fala nem se vêem .... com essas rajadas de 180km/h, se será extra-tropical ou não cada um pensa por si e reflete acerca do que se diz na comunicação social - o povo em geral observa e sente na pele; nós por cá temos a nossa opinião ... recomendo este forum aos meus amigos, clientes e conhecidos - não se fiem no _mainstream dos media_ ...



Eu nao me fio nos media....

Mas sim nos modelos...e mesmo assim...tem de ser a nossa capacidade de prever as situaçoes... mas como disse..desta vez dou razao aos media porque foi muito forte la para cima!!!


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 15:57)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Já começou a deslocar-se para NE 
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 17:03)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

As evoluções das previsões segundo vários modelos:





Segundo o NHC:





Dados actuais: 140km/h; desloca-se a 33km/h; 970mb.


----------



## dj_alex (22 Set 2006 às 17:31)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Rogpacheco disse:


> As evoluções das previsões segundo vários modelos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A confirmar a previsão a HELENE é furação ate latitutes bastante elevadas...

PAra tentarem perceber os vários modelos (por exemplo , NHC, GFDL, UKMET, ...etc,) aqui fica o link

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/modelsummary.shtml


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 17:50)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



dj_alex disse:


> A confirmar a previsão a HELENE é furação ate latitutes bastante elevadas...
> 
> PAra tentarem perceber os vários modelos (por exemplo , NHC, GFDL, UKMET, ...etc,) aqui fica o link
> 
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/modelsummary.shtml



Sim, talvez até 50N, um local onde as temperaturas da água estam abaixo de 22ºC!


----------



## Luis França (22 Set 2006 às 17:55)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Antes que a Helene chegue, se quiserem saber mais algumas anomalias/teorias da época de furacões de 2005, os recentes desvios de rotas ou falhas das previsões, associado a esta época de tempestades tropicais + restos de furacões na Península Ibérica -  aqui está o link:

http://www.cyberspaceorbit.com/rita_ships.html


----------



## Seringador (22 Set 2006 às 18:20)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Eu só digo uma coisa ela vai afectar mais os Açores do que o projectado pelo NHC e na 2ªfeira vemos, pq não vou estar no fórum este FDS


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2006 às 18:25)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seringador disse:


> Eu só digo uma coisa ela vai afectar mais os Açores do que o projectado pelo NHC e na 2ªfeira vemos, pq não vou estar no fórum este FDS



Não sei se afectará os Açores, mas uma coisa é certa, nos modelos do NHC o furacão helene está, a cada modelo que é publico, mais a sul do que o anterior. Isto aconteceu com o Gordon.
Já agora, bom fim-de-semana Seringador! Essa net precisa de ser arranjada!


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2006 às 19:50)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

o GFS já o mete mais a sul o europeu com alguma insistência a coloca-lo muito perto ou sobre os açores penso que os açores pode ter uma desagradável surpresa segunda ou terça feira o risco de passar perto é cada vez mais alto no meu entender  Amanha devemos saber


----------



## Luis França (22 Set 2006 às 20:01)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Já viram aquele cordão de 3 tempestades: Helene, W de Cabo Verde e Costa Africana?


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 00:11)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Últimas dados indicam um enfraquecimento do furacão agora com 120km/h. Prevê-se que possa nas próximas 24 horas se tornar numa tempestade tropical, retomando depois a cat1. a pressão está nos 980mb.


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 13:23)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

O Helene perdeu muito da sua simetria, parece-se mais com uma depressão frontal com os seus braços.... No entanto as previsões apontam que possa tornar a organizar-se e voltar a Furacão Cat. 1


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Set 2006 às 14:44)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Segundo o último boletim recobrou a sua força de Cat. 1

_000
WTCA43 TJSJ 231230
TCPSP3

BOLETIN
HURACAN HELENE ADVERTENCIA NUMERO  45
NWS TCP/CENTRO NACIONAL DE HURACANES MIAMI FL   AL082006 
800 AM AST SABADO 23 DE SEPTIEMBRE DE 2006

...HELENE RECOBRA FUERZA HURACANADA...

A LAS 800 AM AST...1200Z...EL CENTRO DEL HURACAN HELENE ESTABA 
LOCALIZADO CERCA DE LA LATITUD 37.4 NORTE...LONGITUD 47.4 OESTE O 
COMO A 1105 MILLAS...1775 KILOMETROS...AL OESTE DE LAS AZORES.
BERMUDA.

HELENE SE ESTA MOVIENDO HACIA EL ESTE-NORESTE A CERCA DE 25 MPH...41 
KM/HR Y SE ESPERA QUE CONTINUE ESTE MOVIMIENTO GENERAL DURANTE LAS 
PROXIMAS 24 HORAS.

LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN CERCA DE 90 MPH...150 
KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS FUERTES. SE ESPERA QUE
HELENE SE DEBILITE LENTAMENTE DURANTE LAS PROXIMAS 24 HORAS A MEDIDA
QUE PIERDA SUS CARACTERISTICAS TROPICALES.

LOS VIENTOS CON FUERZA DE HURACAN SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 
UNAS 130 MILLAS...215 KILOMETROS...DEL CENTRO...Y LOS VIENTOS CON 
FUERZA DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE EXTIENDEN HACIA AFUERA HASTA 345 
MILLAS...355 KILOMETROS DEL CENTRO.

LA PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA ESTIMADA FUE DE 970 MILIBARAS...28.64 
PULGADAS.

REPITIENDO LA POSICION A LAS 800 AM AST...37.4 NORTE...47.2 OESTE. 
MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL...ESTE-NORESTE A CERCA DE 25 MPH. VIENTOS 
MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS...90 MPH. PRESION CENTRAL MINIMA...970 MILIBARAS.

LA PROXIMA ADVERTENCIA SERA EMITIDA POR EL CENTRO NACIONAL DE 
METEOROLOGIA A LAS 11 AM AST.

$$

PRONOSTICADOR RHOME/KNABB_


----------



## Minho (23 Set 2006 às 14:54)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Segundo o último boletim recobrou a sua força de Cat. 1



Mas que raio terá aquela zona do Atlantico que fortalece as perturbações tropicais? Já com o Gordon foi a mesma coisa


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 15:26)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Minho disse:


> Mas que raio terá aquela zona do Atlantico que fortalece as perturbações tropicais? Já com o Gordon foi a mesma coisa



Giro subtropical





Penso que será facil de compreender que se a água está empoçada e circula mais para este giro, que isto seja uma grande zona de nidificação destes amigos 





Se derem o respectivo desconto à escala, podem ver que é na zona de inicio da bifuracação que eles gostam de estar. A agua está lá muito quentinha.

Claro que eu não tenho formação nestes assuntos, mas que isto pode ser uma das causas isso pode, não acham?


----------



## Luis França (23 Set 2006 às 16:55)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Telefonaram-me de Santa Maria (Açores) para saber se seria seguro ir mergulhar aos ilhéus das Formigas. Aconselhei-os a deixarem passar a Helene, não vá o diabo tecê-las. Acham a opinião acertada? é que fiquei a olhar para esta imagem e não prevejo bons augúrios ...


----------



## LUPER (23 Set 2006 às 17:05)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Luis França disse:


> Telefonaram-me de Santa Maria (Açores) para saber se seria seguro ir mergulhar aos ilhéus das Formigas. Aconselhei-os a deixarem passar a Helene, não vá o diabo tecê-las. Acham a opinião acertada? é que fiquei a olhar para esta imagem e não prevejo bons augúrios ...



Penso que não vão ter tanta sorte como tiveram com o GORDON


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 19:54)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



LUPER disse:


> Penso que não vão ter tanta sorte como tiveram com o GORDON



Pahh....deve passar a norte do açores...


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 22:16)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Condições actuais do Furacão Helene segundo o NHC:

HURRICANE HELENE ADVISORY NUMBER  47
NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL082006
500 PM AST SAT SEP 23 2006

...HELENE REMAINS A HURRICANE...

AT 500 PM AST...2100Z...THE CENTER OF HURRICANE HELENE WAS LOCATED
NEAR LATITUDE 38.0 NORTH...LONGITUDE 44.4 WEST OR ABOUT 945 MILES...
*1520 KM...WEST OF THE AZORES*.

HELENE IS *MOVING* TOWARD THE EAST-NORTHEAST NEAR 22 MPH...*35 KM/HR...*AND THIS MOTION IS EXPECTED TO CONTINUE DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS.
*EVEN THOUGH THE CENTER OF HELENE...AS A NON-TROPICAL SYSTEM...IS
FORECAST TO PASS NORTH OF THE AZORES...GALE FORCE WINDS COULD
IMPACT PORTIONS OF THE AZORES BEGINNING TOMORROW.*

MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS ARE NEAR 90 MPH...*150 KM/HR...*WITH HIGHER
GUSTS.  SOME WEAKENING IS FORECAST DURING THE NEXT 24 HOURS AS
HELENE GRADUALLY LOSES TROPICAL CHARACTERISTICS. 

HURRICANE FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 130 MILES...215 KM...FROM
THE CENTER...AND TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS EXTEND OUTWARD UP TO 345
MILES...555 KM.   

ESTIMATED MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE IS *970 MB*...28.64 INCHES.

REPEATING THE 500 PM AST POSITION...38.0 N...44.4 W.  MOVEMENT
TOWARD...EAST-NORTHEAST NEAR 22 MPH.  MAXIMUM SUSTAINED WINDS...90
MPH.  MINIMUM CENTRAL PRESSURE...970 MB.


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 22:36)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Nesta imagem recente de satélite, no lado direito da imagem (assinalei com seta) parece vermos já a ilha do Corvo, Açores? Que vos parece?


----------



## dj_alex (23 Set 2006 às 23:09)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

o que vale é que a Helene já vai meio distorcida...se não a coisa podia ser pior...Os açores tem-se safado à grande....

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-ir2.html


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2006 às 23:18)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



dj_alex disse:


> o que vale é que a Helene já vai meio distorcida...se não a coisa podia ser pior...Os açores tem-se safado à grande....
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-ir2.html



Os Açores até podem não ser directamente afectados, mas uma frente que se desprende a sul do furacão se irá abater sobre os Açores com alguma intensidade. 
Já agora perto de Cabo Verde, a depressão parece que está a ganhar  tamanho.


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2006 às 23:45)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Segundo o ECM passaria pelos açores em direcção a sul como já disse noutro post passei a dar bastante credibilidade a este modelo depois do gordon vamos ver se acertam também neste e para sábado dão um possível impacto no sul de Portugal  vamos ver o que nos dizem as proximas 24horas


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 00:13)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



miguel disse:


> Segundo o ECM passaria pelos açores em direcção a sul como já disse noutro post passei a dar bastante credibilidade a este modelo depois do gordon vamos ver se acertam também neste e para sábado dão um possível impacto no sul de Portugal  vamos ver o que nos dizem as proximas 24horas



Não só no Sul, como por todo o Pais


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2006 às 00:17)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Realmente a última saída aponta para um deslocamente mais para este do que nas previsões anteriores.... será que vamos ter nova semana animada????


----------



## Tiagofsky (24 Set 2006 às 01:26)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Boas!!Esta semana k passou já teve bastante animação e a proxima (desta vez espero k o IM n se engane!!!) segundo ouvi dizer tb vai ter piada!!Ouvi hj na TSF que amanha por volta das 8 da noite era esperado o Helene para o grupo Ocidental dos Açores!Eles já colocaram o alerta amarelo..Será que podemos esperar uma alteração na rota?


----------



## Minho (24 Set 2006 às 01:32)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas!!Esta semana k passou já teve bastante animação e a proxima (desta vez espero k o IM n se engane!!!) segundo ouvi dizer tb vai ter piada!!Ouvi hj na TSF que amanha por volta das 8 da noite era esperado o Helene para o grupo Ocidental dos Açores!Eles já colocaram o alerta amarelo..Será que podemos esperar uma alteração na rota?



O exterior do furacacão poderá passar sobre esse grupo que corresponde a ventos de tempestade tropical que se extendem até 555km do seu centro....


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 09:45)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

e o europeu já põe os restos sobre o norte da PI novamente. Resumindo, os dias de A dos açores que diziam os modelos que iriamos ter, já são uma carta fora do baralho, pq será?


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2006 às 12:11)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Situação anómala esta, o furacão perde intensidade torna-se tempestade tropical, e em questão de poucas horas quase duplica a intensidade para furacão de cat1 se não mesmo de cat2...


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 12:15)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Esse trajecto é algo de absolutamente estranho para o que estamos habituados a ver


----------



## LUPER (24 Set 2006 às 12:21)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



tozequio disse:


> Esse trajecto é algo de absolutamente estranho para o que estamos habituados a ver



Volto a recordar o post onde tento arranjar uma explicação para tudo isso, que me têm a dizer sobre essa explicação?


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 12:23)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

É a situação ja aqui discutida no forum, em que aquela zona fortalece os furacões que lá passam, porque é uma zona de aguas tépidas, como já foi referido aqui pelo nosso amigo LUPER.


----------



## tozequio (24 Set 2006 às 12:25)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Mesmo não tendo grandes conhecimentos sobre o tema, parece-me óbvio que o giro sub-tropical é realmente capaz de ser o responsável pleo fortalecimento dos furacões, as águas cálidas da corrente têm que ir para qualquer lado, não podem simplesmente "desaparecer". O desvio para sul, criando uma zona mais quente do oceano parece-me algo lógico...


----------



## Luis França (24 Set 2006 às 16:26)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Já deve estar a bombar no grupo ocidental:






Com aquele diametro todo o arquipélago deverá sentir a sua passagem ....


----------



## dj_alex (24 Set 2006 às 16:57)

*Re: Furacão Helene*






Aqui fica a ultima imagem de satelite...as 15.15 UTC...sorte o HELENE ja estar cada vez mais pequeno e com menos força..MAs penso que vai passar mais perto do que esta previsto...


----------



## kimcarvalho (24 Set 2006 às 18:22)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Já se nota e bem, nunca com o Gordon houve ondas destas nas Flores :





Registo Lajes das Flores - Bóia Bond 3 - CLIMAAT ás 18H18m (hora Portugal Continental)


----------



## Dan (24 Set 2006 às 18:35)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Já se nota e bem, nunca com o Gordon houve ondas destas nas Flores :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O grupo Ocidental foi o menos atingido pelo Gordon, no caso do Helene, será o grupo mais afectado.


----------



## dj_alex (24 Set 2006 às 21:06)

*Re: Furacão Helene*







"Tirada" as 19.45 UTC....


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 23:44)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Por esta imagem o grupo ocidental deve ser atingido ainda com muita força pelo "Helene"


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 23:46)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

E um dos modelos até o coloca bastante perto das ilhas...


----------



## Angelstorm (24 Set 2006 às 23:57)

*Re: Furacão Helene*





http://www.sfwmd.gov/org/omd/ops/weather/plots/storm_08.gif


----------



## tozequio (25 Set 2006 às 00:00)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Aquelas trajectórias mais esverdeadas dão que pensar...


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 11:50)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Os açores vão levar com uma segunda "vaga" do Helene...

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-vis.html

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-wv.html

Qual será a sua trajectoria???


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 12:12)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



dj_alex disse:


> Os açores vão levar com uma segunda "vaga" do Helene...
> 
> http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/loop-vis.html
> 
> ...



vai ser agora afectado por W e NW, com alguma intensidade

Eu mantenho a minha opinião de 6ªfeira que os Açores ainda vão levar mais com ele do que se pensava pelo NHC e existe energia e vapor de água suficiente para uma alimentação a E ou SE das ilhas 
http://weatheroffice.ec.gc.ca/satel...1070_m_..................jpg&nbimages=1&clf=1


----------



## Santos (25 Set 2006 às 13:14)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

As últimas dobre a depressão Helene segundo o CIMSS

Current Intensity Analysis 

                     UW - CIMSS                     
              ADVANCED DVORAK TECHNIQUE       
                 ADT - Version 7.1                
         Tropical Cyclone Intensity Algorithm       

             ----- Current Analysis ----- 
     Date :  25 SEP 2006    Time :   114500 UTC
      Lat :   43:35:20 N     Lon :   31:50:45 W


                CI# /Pressure/ Vmax
                2.0 /1003.2mb/ 30.0kt


----------



## Luis França (25 Set 2006 às 14:10)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

Há pouco falei com algumas pessoas de Vila do Porto que me disseram estar algum vento de sul, chuviscos espontâneos por toda a ilha (embora haja sítios em q está a chover bem e 2km ao lado faz sol) e algum vento nos pontos mais altos. Nada de assustador como o Gordon.

Vejam na imagem VIS o diamêtro da senhora ...
http://weather.msfc.nasa.gov/GOES/GOES10152006268I7fcgd.jpg


----------



## Seringador (25 Set 2006 às 14:26)

*Re: Furacão Helene*

O último aviso de aconselhamento pela NHC é este, futuros desenvolvimentos será melhor procurar na MetoFrance 
http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT3+shtml/241426.shtml


----------



## dj_alex (25 Set 2006 às 15:40)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



Seringador disse:


> O último aviso de aconselhamento pela NHC é este, futuros desenvolvimentos será melhor procurar na MetoFrance
> http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCPAT3+shtml/241426.shtml



O nhc deixou de actualizar a partir do momento que a  HELENE passou para tempestade extra-tropical...


----------



## kimcarvalho (25 Set 2006 às 23:43)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



dj_alex disse:


> O nhc deixou de actualizar a partir do momento que a  HELENE passou para tempestade extra-tropical...



Eu acho que ele, o Seringador, tb entendeu isso. A dúvida é porque a meteofrance? Serão mais bonitos que os outros por ventura?


----------



## Seringador (26 Set 2006 às 10:24)

*Re: Furacão Helene*



kimcarvalho disse:


> Eu acho que ele, o Seringador, tb entendeu isso. A dúvida é porque a meteofrance? Serão mais bonitos que os outros por ventura?



Só tu me entedes Kim


----------

